# SD to HD press D.... anybody get it to work..??



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

SD to HD press D.... anybody get it to work..??


Do I need to re do the channel setup...???

****maybe I should update**

I am with COMCAST in southflorida...


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Other posters in various threads have indicated repeating Guided Setup properly enables this feature.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

scottfll954 said:


> SD to HD press D.... anybody get it to work..??
> 
> Do I need to re do the channel setup...???


It works well on my Bolt since I got the 20.5.6... update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I haven't tried it. If I enter an SD channel number, that is where I want to be.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I got the update for my Roamio the first day it was released. I waited two days and it still wasn't working. I needed to rerun guided setup to get it to work, Comcast in MN.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

****works when you re-do the channel set up guide****


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

scottfll954 said:


> SD to HD press D.... anybody get it to work..??
> 
> Do I need to re do the channel setup...???
> 
> ...


Do not rerun guided setup. Just delete the guide data and to do list data and the feature will show up.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Although I long ago removed SD channels with HD equivalents from my guide, I just now tried this, without doing any nonsense like clearing the guide data first. It worked fine. :up:


----------

